# Urgent issue



## button86 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi all, I have a problem that I need to sort over the next few days and would like some advice and help if possible. I moved over to the UAE and have had a job offer. The job is asking me to provide legal proof that I live in the emirate I say I do. The issue is that I am a woman and am living with male friends in a house. My name is not on the rental contract as obviously I am not supposed to be living in a house with male friends but the company I got the job offer for said that I could get my name included on the rental contract (I said I was living with female friends for the moment). Can anyone advise if they have come up against this and ways around it? I haven't been here that long but at the minute I cant afford to rent my own place until I start working. If anyone could provide any advice I would be very grateful! Thanks in advance!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I've dealt with many rental contracts and never known one to be in the name of more than one person. When we signed contracts at work, we sometimes managed to get the name of the actual employee who lived in the property on the contract but it didn't really mean anything as the company was responsible for the rent. Also, it's unlikely any landlord will change the lease before it expires. It's too much of a faff. And, if they did agree, there could be a likelihood they will increase the rent because it will be viewed as a new tenant. Why do you need to prove where you live? And where are you living?


----------



## button86 (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks for your reply! Need it in order to prove that I live in Abu Dhabi to meet terms of contract and get my accommodation allowance! Is this not normal procedure when applying for a job over here then?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

button86 said:


> Thanks for your reply! Need it in order to prove that I live in Abu Dhabi to meet terms of contract and get my accommodation allowance! Is this not normal procedure when applying for a job over here then?


Abu Dhabi has different rules but I'm not sure a tenancy contract could be changed in this way unless the landlord agreed to it and then that would be a new contract and a new rent. Ask your employer what your alternatives are. Will they accept a letter from the lessee (your friend)? If so, get him to use an initial rather than his full name.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

In places similar to your situation I have known people rent a furnished apartment or hotel in their own name for a month or two then return to shared accommodation. You don't normally have to prove where you live until you come to renew your visa. When you are new it is usually assumed you are staying in a hotel.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

If a new contract is absolutely necessary, you could try renting a studio as cheaply as possible, and then sub letting it? I am guessing its a govt. company, and would also probably require a Tawtheeq registered contract


----------

